# So who prefers to "Preserve the Crust"?



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been seeing more & more bikes left "as found" lately, and wondering if this is a growing trend or simply more are being posted up & ridden? For me, it started with the Crusty Merc. Paint was too burnt to clean up, plated parts were all rust & bare metal, so OA or steelwool/WD40 weren't gonna help. That's when I decided to leave it as-is. I wanted it to look like I unearthed it from behind a barn,aired up the tires & rode it down the street. Obviously one can't usually do that if they want a smooth reliable rider, so I did service all bearings, cleaned/lubed the chain & installed new tires/tubes. That's it. On the rode she went & except for a lil brake strap mishap, it's been untouched for several years now. Surprisingly smooth & the one most non-bike friends tend to gravitate to when we ride.

Recently, we've added a couple more that we decided to leave as-is, including the 38 ladies Columbia & my 36 Colson double bar. Both were completely serviced using new bearings,grease, tires,etc. Chains cleaned & lubed. When servicing the drivetrain, care was taken to "preserve the crust" so to speak. Old grease & build-up on the outside of the hubs,driver, spokes/nipples & the chainring were left alone. Just the insides were gone through as on all our bikes. Cleaning away the build-up would have washed away the years of crust. Then these plated that have been protected from the elements would have shined through, sticking out like a sore thumb. I'll take some close up pics of these bikes & post up this weekend. In the meantime, feel free to post pics of your crusty riders & what you did to "Preserve the Crust"


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's my 36 Colson double bar. New bearings & tires, new grease,etc. I added the missing lights and saddle, which match the bike's condition pretty well. Like stated above, the crust build-up was preserved as best as I could while making it a reliable rider. No washing,no attempt to restore paint or plating. Not even one dollop of wax has touched this bike. AND DEFINITELY NO CLEAR COAT! Gotta say it rides pretty well for not putting much money or labor into getting it roadworthy & presentable.


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)

Usually when I bring a bike home, it just sits in line with all the other projects until I get to it. Unless it's something I move to the front of the line. I've got bikes I haven't moved in over 20 years... But I did get five bikes finished this year, and of of the project list. And I sold off some of the projects.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 22, 2016)

I love the crust. Had many bikes over the years that I'd just re-lube, true the rims, etc, but leave the rest alone.

Those are always the bikes that get the most attention. 

And, if you remember, if I don't have a crusty bike, I'll build one...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 22, 2016)

This is my favorite bike! It still has original black baked enamel finish. The nickel is still hangin in there. I used the original hubs and laced them to new alloy wheels. This is (aka) The Foothill Flyer. I ride this every time I go to Monrovia. It rides and stops very well. 

This pic is the early building stages.


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I ride this every time I go to Monrovia. It rides and stops very well.
> 
> This pic is the early building stages.
> 
> View attachment 399875




This doesn't look like a comfortable ride....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 22, 2016)

I myself prefer the "RUSTALGIC" look of an original bicycle .No repro there...Just has a cool look...No problem with dents or crap I scratched your bike...But what's really funny is when I park it next to some shiny modern bike...its worth the look ..the stink eye special look like the rust will infect the shiny new bike...


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 22, 2016)

Although I like the look of Mikes 36 Colson Double bar, I prefer the nice original paint prewar balloon tire bikes.

Rusty, crusty bikes don't do it for me.


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I myself prefer the "RUSTALGIC" look of an original bicycle .No repro there...Just has a cool look...No problem with dents or crap I scratched your bike...But what's really funny is when I park it next to some shiny modern bike...its worth the look ..the stink eye special look like the rust will infect the shiny new bike...




One of the main reasons I like original paint is because a scratch is just patina.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 22, 2016)

*To each his own,Remember the phrase that Rustolium used to use ,and my buddy Neil Young said {RUST NEVER SLEEPS)Well, I love rust and at the same time I dont. The Italian that I am ,,Likes my stuff clean,and I am sorry to say that.Just the way I am, I dont paint my bricks like some of our neighbors did but I would not buy a crusty bike cause its crusty .Ill show some photos of what was and what is today. I think we call it before and after.To each his own


*


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2016)

my RR46.named such because of the radiant rust color.




And after a bearing service,correct sprocket,original tank for the bike,and later seat.tank sat on a shelf after being removed when new.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 22, 2016)

I smell what your cooking Mike. I just haven't been able to leave the _external_ grease alone yet. Like you say, the newly emerged bling hub does stick out like a sore thumb on my crusty bikes. If I had it to do over again I'd leave it alone.

Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> my RR46.named such because of the radiant rust color.
> View attachment 399884



Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!  While I dig the bikes pictured above, I'm referring to those riders that look like they're just been drug out of a barn (or lake),tires aired up and on the road again. Have any updated pics??


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2016)

I edited my post.this was after a soap and water bath.no wax,polish,or scrubbing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> I smell what your cooking Mike. I just haven't been able to leave the _external_ grease alone yet. Like you say, the newly emerged bling hub does stick out like a sore thumb on my crusty bikes. If I had it to do over again I'd leave it alone.
> 
> Chad



I've made that mistake before, and have decided to leave them alone on these bikes. Don't get me wrong. I love & have a few nice OG bikes. If paint & plating is in nice condition, I'm gonna clean,polish & wax to bring it back as best I can. But if it's pretty far gone, just "Leave it Be". You can always go back & go further with it. Kinda hard to go back once it's all polished up. Just saying....


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2016)

Other than sevicing, this one hasn't been touched as far as paint or chrome goes. Probably would clean up, but I think it kicks butt as is. '49 Roadmaster from original owner. You're right too Mike, people are drawn to these "rusty old bikes." And I really have to maintain discipline when they say "Clear coat that thing!" Umm, no. Absolutely no. Never.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2016)

catfish said:


> This doesn't look like a comfortable ride....


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2016)

the " patina " has increased on my 46 from riding on the back of a ferry boat across San Francisco Bay on rough water.perfect compliment to the rest of the bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2016)

I love the look. They just possess such character. I know you see this bike a lot and I apologize, but it's a great example of this topic.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Although I like the look of Mikes 36 Colson Double bar, I prefer the nice original paint prewar balloon tire bikes.
> 
> Rusty, crusty bikes don't do it for me.



Then whatcha doing on this thread???


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 399896 View attachment 399895 I love the look. They just possess such character. I know you see this bike a lot and I apologize, but it's a great example of this topic.



You know I love this bike, but I'm seeing way too much rust clean up on those rims & guard for this thread buddy!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Then whatcha doing on this thread??




Your very title invited me to give my opinion. The door is open my friend 

Besides, I said I liked your bike


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2016)

Restored ... unrestored either way


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 22, 2016)

You need to be careful when collecting and riding Crusty Bikes...the crust has been known to spread
to the bikes owner from time to time


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2016)

I have been ask many times aren't I going to paint it or when am I going to restore it but as Scott says!, story was it came out of Mining complex (dynamite transport ?) so it had some hard years!, I have a few crusties so this thread could go on


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2016)

Witch one do you prefer (CWCMAN) ?, I like riding my beater, I don't have to worry about scratching it !


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 23, 2016)

I do I love the look to preserve that original moment in time where in some cases the bike was probably left that way when it was not ridden for a long period of time and you then renewed it as it was.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You know I love this bike, but I'm seeing way too much rust clean up on those rims & guard for this thread buddy!



Different set of wheels for sure, but it is the same guard. I'm good but not that good.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 23, 2016)

Rust does absolutely nothing for me.  A neglected bike displaying its abuse and neglect.
Bleh!  Can 'patina' be beautiful?  Certainly some rusted bikes have weathered to some
interesting 'tones' but I simply don't have the time or space to acquire rusted relics when
there are still enough presentable even outstanding survivors out there.

While I am not a huge fan of restored bikes either, I do enjoy restoring the
rust bucket that has the potential of being a sought after/ derirable bike. Plus the challenge of bringing a bike back from a thrashed crusty beater to a gleaming representation of how the bike looked new sourcing correct and original parts etc. and MAKING THE EFFORT!!!!!!!  is too tempting.

In overpriced Los Angeles, space is a premium, no room for rust folks.

A couple of months ago I was in the right place at the right time in Indiana and
scored a very rare 1941 Schwinn SuperDeluxe Autocycle........in the 'rough' and missing some key parts.  Black and Ivory Henderson will be fully restored to original
color and equipment.  Left as is?  Looks like a pile of poop........  F the rust, a lazy pursuit.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 23, 2016)

*Bob, as always! well spoken!!   AND YOUR SURF REPORT FROM THE OUTER BANKS,, FLAT,Even down Avon and Hatteras way 
Oh Yeah HAPPY EVERYTHING TO YA
RUDY*


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 23, 2016)

*AND ILL TAKE THE CHAINRING 
THANKS ,,YA DA BEST!!*


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 23, 2016)

If there is just surface rust I will clean it off no sense letting it get worse. If it is really bad then after a cleaning I will give it some time on the buffer. If it looks like my Jaguar this is rougher than I want in the collection plus the original color paint just looks too good so this one will get stripped and repainted but I will reuse most of the original hardware after cleaning and polishing.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 23, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Rust does absolutely nothing for me.  A neglected bike displaying its abuse and neglect.
> Bleh!  Can 'patina' be beautiful?  Certainly some rusted bikes have weathered to some
> interesting 'tones' but I simply don't have the time or space to acquire rusted relics when
> there are still enough presentable even outstanding survivors out there.
> ...







We are talking "Crust" here correct?  naturally if a bike that looks rough and can be *brought back?  Then by all means!

the way to go!

crust usually means severe rust...*


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2016)

If the bike is "Crusty", I love looking at them. These little crusticles appear alive...this 1 is from the Canyon of Laguna Beach and it will get left alone. 1939 Hartford


----------



## buickmike (Dec 23, 2016)

Trippe- what kind of hub is that on front? I picked a drop center- same setup.


----------



## momo608 (Dec 23, 2016)

If I can only have one of something I want it perfect or close to it. But it does make for a very interesting display to have a perfect example of something next to a dilapidated weathered example of exactly the same thing. I would buy a junk bike and keep it that way for this reason.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 24, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> If the bike is "Crusty", I love looking at them. These little crusticles appear alive...this 1 is from the Canyon of Laguna Beach and it will get left alone. 1939 Hartford
> View attachment 400510 View attachment 400511 View attachment 400512 View attachment 400513 View attachment 400514





tripple3 said:


> If the bike is "Crusty", I love looking at them. These little crusticles appear alive...this 1 is from the Canyon of Laguna Beach and it will get left alone. 1939 Hartford
> View attachment 400510 View attachment 400511 View attachment 400512 View attachment 400513 View attachment 400514






The old Hartford is a cool bike!!  Agreed I would not restore that bike, sadly they are grossly undervalued bicycles 
and the labor of love restoring it would be just that, love with no pay back.   That being said, you "find" a bike like that and of course
you or anyone should grab it.  It's just whether or not adding it to the pile is a move any of us would make.  If I found that 
bike?  I would definitely respect the relic that it is, but pretty quickly find a home for it.  Or YIKES even part it out...
fair game in that condition I'm afraid.


----------



## morton (Dec 24, 2016)

I like both restored and as found bikes that have been made ride able (tires, grease, etc), but whenever I "fix up" and old bike I use as many original parts as possible and that includes nuts and bolts which I let "simmer" in a container of derusto until they are rust free. I do polish or wax frames and try to minimize the rust to keep it in check. In other words I do everything possible to retain the original paint and parts.

What I don't like, except as a rider, are bikes that are made up of almost all or many replacement parts.I offer as an example the Lincoln room of the White House.  If you have ever seen the photos of when it was renovated(actually rebuilt), it was completely gutted with only the 4 walls remaining intact.  Now there is no room in which Lincoln slept....it was destroyed during the reconstruction.  Just a facsimile.  Not saying it wasn't necessary, just that the actual room is gone. I'd rather see an original to the bike chrome part with some "peppering" then a perfect replacement or reproduction.

Pics below show a bike that I did not preserve the patina....too far gone with no original paint and missing a lot of parts.  Did a "shade tree" restoration keeping everything possible that was original and added some non original parts (couldn't afford the good stuff) "for looks."

However everyone has their own preferences and can (and should) do what they like.  Just saying.


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't like crusty bikes! I never preserve the "crust".


----------



## ricobike (Dec 25, 2016)

I guess I'm a Crust-afarian .  I like the crust!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2016)

Not really sure why some choose to post here how much they dislike this subject...

Bring on the as-found riders! Post up your pics and a lil about the bike.


----------



## mrg (Dec 25, 2016)

Found this early 54 Jag (53 frame #) pretty much as some teen hot rodded it back in the late 50's at Pomona swap back in the mid 90's, I added crusty tank yrs ago and recently the chain guard, struts ad of course tires, one of the few post war Schwinn's I've keep and a great rider!, Oh ya, people think the bars are weird but I have seen many OG 50's customs (my Dads/cousins 55 spitfire for one) don't know if this was a socal thing (predecessor of the stingray which started here) but also looks like bars in the 53 motorcycle movie Wild Ones so who knows?


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not really sure why some choose to post here how much they dislike this subject...




They are missing the point.

They will tell you that everyone has a right to an opinion.
And I agree with that.

But they fail whether on purpose or not, to observe the title of this thread.

You are asking who prefers.

They are disregarding the purpose of your thread which shows a lack of respect.

If you had asked, "What is your opinion of crusty bikes?"

Then I would respect their opinion even if they are different than my own.

After a while, I usually block those that I feel have no positive thing to
add.


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2016)

I like crust.I like Pie crust,pizza crust,etc.I see the trend is not just bikes.Old cars also are left as is.I believe in the car collecting many leave them as found because ya hate to spend $10,000 on a paint lob to have to worry about it getting scratched.I like bikes that are original even if they dont have  great paint jobs.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 25, 2016)

Why do I keep hearing this song in my head when I visit this thread?

"We want the funk!  Give us the funk!  We need the funk!  Gotta have the funk!"  lol


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 26, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> If the bike is "Crusty", I love looking at them. These little crusticles appear alive...this 1 is from the Canyon of Laguna Beach and it will get left alone. 1939 Hartford
> View attachment 400510 View attachment 400511 View attachment 400512 View attachment 400513 View attachment 400514



For me I want to see that bike cleaned up (not perfect) and looking as proud as it did when some young boy was riding it around and thought he was the king of all the territory that he could cover on it. Nothing wrong with the way you want to keep it just my 2 cents.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Embrace the crust.


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2016)

I feel a bike could always be restored down the road if you decide to but you never can go back,I like to show the life the bike has lived, there are plenty of bikes that have NO OG paint or original character, those are prime candidates for restoration, in the 80's alot of bikes we would consider a 7+ survivors were redone without hesitation, the 3 restored bikes I still own had no OG paint and maybe even a mix of colors (not original paint), this is another early 54 Jag I saved from a life of blue house paint, and as I said I can always restore down the road if I change my mind


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Dec 27, 2016)

Some of those "crusty"bikes you had better make sure that you have your tetanus shot up to date!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2016)

*This sure looks like the 37 Ford Slant Back I almost bought at the Pomona Swap back in 99.*


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 27, 2016)

I prefer not to preserve the crust. 
 Crust on bikes doesn't appeal to me. I like patina to the point that I can still wax and polish on it. Just me though. I do enjoy the pics. Crusty TOC bikes look OK, because I expect to see crust on anything 100+ years old. BTW, if my post isn't in the spirit the thread calls for, please delete it. Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not really sure why some choose to post here how much they dislike this subject...
> 
> Bring on the as-found riders! Post up your pics and a lil about the bike.






SHO2010 said:


> For me I want to see that bike cleaned up (not perfect) and looking as proud as it did when some young boy was riding it around and thought he was the king of all the territory that he could cover on it. Nothing wrong with the way you want to keep it just my 2 cents.






Evans200 said:


> I like pie crust, pizza crust, and bread crust. Crust on bikes doesn't appeal to me. I like patina to the point that I can still wax and polish on it. Just me though. I do enjoy the pics. Crusty TOC bikes look OK, because I expect to see crust on anything 100+ years old.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



I re-wrote my post while you were quoting it. Sorry if it wasn't the opinion you were looking for. Feel free to delete it, or just ask and I will. No big deal.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I re-wrote my post while you were quoting it. Sorry if it wasn't the opinion you were looking for. Feel free to delete it, or just ask and I will. No big deal.



It's all good. I think we all like a bike that shines and looks it's best, especially if in original condition. I just think that sometimes a bike looks pretty good left as-is. If the paint shines up nice, but the plated parts all crusty and rusty, it's gonna look strange. Leaving it alone sometimes looks better, costs less to get it on the road and requires less time and elbow grease. If you choose to, you can always go further with derusting of parts or even swapping in nicer plated pieces.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> It's all good. I think we all like a bike that shines and looks it's best, especially if in original condition. I just think that sometimes a bike looks pretty good left as-is. If the paint shines up nice, but the plated parts all crusty and rusty, it's gonna look strange. Leaving it alone sometimes looks better, costs less to get it on the road and requires less time and elbow grease. If you choose to, you can always go further with derusting of parts or even swapping in nicer plated pieces.



I agree 100%. None of my bikes are restored. We're talking about different levels of being left as-is here. The thread author asked who prefers to preserve the crust. I should have read that more carefully and kept my fingers off the keyboard! LOL


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 29, 2016)

Nick's Crusty Clipper gets a good oiling every now and then so the rust doesn't get out of hand haha. 

Personally, I'll pass on the crust, thanks anyway lol.

Darcie


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 29, 2016)

I think i have the perfect candidate for crust, in as found condition! Just scored this Shelby from a fellow caber Jerry, thank you! The paint is original but flaking alot. All my bikes get the wd40/wool/wax treatment, but this thread got me thinking about this bike. Grease, tires and ride?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> I think i have the perfect candidate for crust, in as found condition! Just scored this Shelby from a fellow caber Jerry, thank you! The paint is original but flaking alot. All my bikes get the wd40/wool/wax treatmentGrease, tires and ride?
> 
> View attachment 402713
> 
> ...




That's what I'm talking about! If you don't like it, you can always do your usual treatment later on!


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 29, 2016)

Soap and water bath perhaps?

That Crusty Clipper is one of the coolest bikes I've ever seen...
I do love the crust...Although just like all bikes, some patina just looks amazing. Other crusty bikes don't do much for me at all.
It's very case by case


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 29, 2016)

Nope. Good clean original paint patina?? Hellz yeah! Crusty, rusty, tetanus shot, need a bath after riding crust.... nope.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 30, 2016)

Some re do some shine some crusty here's a late 30s early 40s Columbia left this crusty


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)

I think ford mike said it how it is.its the same with cars.i like show cars just like everyone else.i enjoy my dirty og paint bikes and hot rods way more than if they were show ponys.can always be restored when you feel the urge.people can knock my crusty rides all they want.show rides are cool too at first.but sitting there staring at your bike or car gets lame real quick.and when they sit in a garage or hang on the wall and are not used as intended after a show season or two,thats a waste.so while you guys whine about not liking our finely aged rides as you sit and look at yours,ill be burning rubber,laying frame and riding my well used bikes.kudos to mrg ,ford mike and all the others that get it.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is a great example of Crust that looks cool. Pictures are hard to tell sometimes. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark.102481/
I would leave this alone except tires and lube.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Here is a great example of Crust that looks cool. Pictures are hard to tell sometimes. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark.102481/
> I would leave this alone except tires and lube.
> View attachment 403476



Exactly what I thought when I first saw that sweet Monark


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2017)

Few pics of the crusty Colson and how I tried to keep it looking as untouched as possible.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2017)

Really Dig That style. It is tough to sell to most people with $$ to spend though.
Rusty and crusty is usually cheaper and therefore in my budget.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks really good, great photos too.


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Few pics of the crusty Colson and how I tried to keep it looking as untouched as possible.




Probably just too hungover to get up off the couch to work on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Probably just too hungover to get up off the couch and work on it.




It's got all new bearings, grease, dressed brake discs, new D12, new tires & tubes. Chain could use more cleaning or even another one, since this has a nail in place of a pin. The trick is making it look like it hasn't been touched.


----------



## Jaypem (Jan 11, 2017)

That Monark and the Colson are both spectacular!
I may have to add another bike or two if this thread is going to stay alive


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2017)

Some close ups of the '38 Columbia


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It's got all new bearings, grease, dressed brake discs, new D12, new tires & tubes. Chain could use more cleaning or even another one, since this has a nail in place of a pin. The trick is making it look like it hasn't been touched.



Dave would be waxing the spokes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>




Really great bike


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 12, 2017)

Couple more of my Roadmaster.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Couple more of my Roadmaster. View attachment 408327 View attachment 408328



Nice and crispy


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2017)

@fordmike65 and @pedal_junky :
Your Colson and Roadmaster have a unique beauty. 
For me, these bikes have character and charm that can't be reproduced or replaced. It's a quality that can't be completely or accurately described, instead becoming apparent through patience, allowance, and acceptance.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2017)

I really do enjoy looking at these crusty critters, and they make for some great photography subjects. But I'm an OCD sissy - I like my originals to be the best possible so I clean, polish and detail them. I love turning a 5-6 condition bike into a 7-8 with a bit of elbow grease. 

When I started in the hobby most of my bikes were found in Colorado, Utah, and New Mexico where sun-faded paint and good chrome was a common occurrence. So that is why my rides tend to have that look, it's my personal taste and style.

Oh, and I don't like getting my pants dirty every time I ride it or brush against it.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Another crusty Colson from Yosemite back in 2015


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 12, 2017)

I've always preferred the originality of a bicycle - If there is ANY original paint left at all - I can't remove it - By removing it the bicycle looses all it's personality and character - something a restored bicycle will not have unless it's ridden for the next 60 plus years ....


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 12, 2017)

I see a lot of "Crusty-Rusties" out there with only metal seatpan seats-no padding. Lots of neglected bikes have the seat padding fall apart and disintegrate, but that seems a little too spartan for my tastes. This "crusty" trend honors the true originality of the bike, but what do you do regarding the seat if it's totally shot?
Getting them recovered makes the seat look way out of place, but those metal pans are not the most comfortable things to ride on.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 12, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> I see a lot of "Crusty-Rusties" out there with only metal seatpan seats-no padding. Lots of neglected bikes have the seat padding fall apart and disintegrate, but that seems a little too spartan for my tastes. This "crusty" trend honors the true originality of the bike, but what do you do regarding the seat if it's totally shot?
> Getting them recovered makes the seat look way out of place, but those metal pans are not the most comfortable things to ride on.




I asked Bob U. many years back to restore a pan of a seat to what it would look like if was aged all those years - So to leave the pan & springs alone & use a aged piece of leather as a top with new padding & all ... he had never done it before & it turned out perfect - it fit the condition of the bicycle to a T ... These days Bob does many a seat that way - it opened up a new market for him & I am still looking for my cut Bob U. .... lol ... he is bobcycles here on the Cabe .. hit him up .. tell him Frank sent you .. There are others that do seats too .. Bob U. is the only one I have personal experience with though ... Bob does great work


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I asked Bob U. many years back to restore a pan of a seat to what it would look like if was aged all those years - So to leave the pan & springs alone & use a aged piece of leather as a top with new padding & all ... he had never done it before & it turned out perfect - it fit the condition of the bicycle to a T ... These days Bob does many a seat that way - it opened up a new market for him & I am still looking for my cut Bob U. .... lol ... he is bobcycles here on the Cabe .. hit him up .. tell him Frank sent you .. There are others that do seats too .. Bob U. is the only one I have personal experience with though ... Bob does great work



As long as the chassis/springs are just cleaned & not repainted or coated, new leather doesn't seem to take away much, if any from the look of an original paint bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 12, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> I see a lot of "Crusty-Rusties" out there with only metal seatpan seats-no padding. Lots of neglected bikes have the seat padding fall apart and disintegrate, but that seems a little too spartan for my tastes. This "crusty" trend honors the true originality of the bike, but what do you do regarding the seat if it's totally shot?
> Getting them recovered makes the seat look way out of place, but those metal pans are not the most comfortable things to ride on.




No need to ride a metal pan Jimbo! I agree with @fordmike65 New leather won't take away from the look. I've got a few done from Scott @rustjunkie that I use on original paint or patina bikes and they look great.


----------



## None (Jan 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Few pics of the crusty Colson and how I tried to keep it looking as untouched as possible.




I dig the crusty Colson!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 13, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I asked Bob U. many years back to restore a pan of a seat to what it would look like if was aged all those years - So to leave the pan & springs alone & use a aged piece of leather as a top with new padding & all ... he had never done it before & it turned out perfect - it fit the condition of the bicycle to a T ... These days Bob does many a seat that way - it opened up a new market for him & I am still looking for my cut Bob U. .... lol ... he is bobcycles here on the Cabe .. hit him up .. tell him Frank sent you .. There are others that do seats too .. Bob U. is the only one I have personal experience with though ... Bob does great work




i like the idea of using an aged piece of leather and rebuilding the seat to good condition. I'll reach out to Bob U and see what he can do for me. Thanks for all the helpful comments! I'm bringing a 35 LaSalle back to life and want to honor its heritage by not restoring it and maintaining its patina, rust, flaking paint and chrome.This what I'm starting with and just started the tear down. I've got a correct chainring and a set of Torrington 10's. and some red clay tires coming, so a proper seat rebuild will be the crowning touch.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> i like the idea of using an aged piece of leather and rebuilding the seat to good condition. I'll reach out to Bob U and see what he can do for me. Thanks for all the helpful comments! I'm bringing a 35 LaSalle back to life and want to honor its heritage by not restoring it and maintaining its patina, rust, flaking paint and chrome.This what I'm starting with and just started the tear down. I've got a correct chainring and a set of Torrington 10's. and some red clay tires coming, so a proper seat rebuild will be the crowning touch.




Have you tried to see if there is any original paint hiding under the blue Jim? Can't wait to see it on one of the rides. Personally I'm an equal opportunity collector--I like rust to restored and everything in between. For those that be hat'n on the restored bikes implying that they do nothing but sit and get looked at come to a Hurricane Coaster and we'll race! V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Have you tried to see if there is any original paint hiding under the blue Jim? Can't wait to see it on one of the rides. Personally I'm an equal opportunity collector--I like rust to restored and everything in between. For those that be hat'n on the restored bikes implying that they do nothing but sit and get looked at come to a Hurricane Coaster and we'll race! V/r Shawn



No dissin' on restored bikes at all, Shawn!! Your bikes are NOT trailer queens, and I love that! Being on a tight budget until I hit the Lottery, I try to rusto-store my bikes, but feel like I'm in the presence of greatness when you bring your shiny steeds to a Hurricane Coaster ride. Want to get the frame torn down before deciding on what steps to take next, but looks like there might be some red peeking out from under the blue. Not sure if I'm going to try and remove the blue, since the rusty patena will probably go with it. Decisions, decisions...but that's all part of the fun of this hobby!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 13, 2017)

Just to clarify, I dont hate on restored stuff.if you use it, enjoy it, and ride it often, then its all good showstopper or crusty cruzer! My comment was directed at the snobs that are the first to put down anything thats not impeccably restored, yet are to scared to actually use and enjoy their own bike or car because it could get dirty.i do ground up restorations on cars and schwinn krates for a living, so of course I like the show winners, they pay my bills! Rust repair is also a big part of the trade too.so having a crusty ride is a nice contrast to what I deal with daily.people assume that when they see a ride with heavy patina, that its a lack of ability, lazyness or being cheap.alot of the time its just as hard, if not harder to pull off a proper aged build.i admire the guys that ive met at some of these so cal rides out on beautiful bikes with polished paint and fresh chrome, just as much as the guy I met doing block long burnouts in a $100000.00 fully restored 63 vette.my point was dont hate, enjoy! Sorry if anyone misunderstood what I was trying to say.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 13, 2017)

And as far as that race freqman1, that would be really kool.you would probaby win, im old, out of shape and all.but it would still be a blast! Lol.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 13, 2017)

I like a few different styles of vintage bikes.  Restored, nice original survivors and crusty patina.   Although on my B4 its at the cost for what I know could be a nice smooth riding bike.  The wobbly wheels are in pretty bad shape with rusty frozen spokes, but I cant bring myself to try to make them better because I know I'll lose allot of the rusty crusty patina.  So I'll ride it till the rims fall off!


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2017)

How about preserving the crust from the combination of a couple of different repainted bikes?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

It will get scratched and worn looking over time after I finished with it. Then again, they are all my 'cars' and I always tried to do something to dress up my cars.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 13, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> How about preserving the crust from a couple of different repainted bikes?
> View attachment 409147



Cool rocket grips there!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 13, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Another crusty Colson from Yosemite back in 2015
> View attachment 408472



So straight even...rack for a fishing pole at the back?...what a funky cool reflector. That is a great survivor!


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's one of my favorite's


----------



## Jaypem (Jan 13, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> How about preserving the crust from the combination of a couple of different repainted bikes?
> View attachment 409147




Yes! 
Here's a couple layers of old paint, waxed rust, some new paint...and a whole bunch of incorrect parts rolled into one !


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 18, 2017)

Jaypem said:


> Yes!
> Here's a couple layers of old paint, waxed rust, some new paint...and a whole bunch of incorrect parts rolled into one !
> 
> 
> View attachment 409291



 Love that stand for sure


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 18, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 411488



Sorry about the drool on your bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

In the spirit of this thread, lets try and keep the discussion & pics posted about untouched,crusty condition bikes. Not so much those that have pieced together,rubbed,polished and/or waxed/cleared


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 18, 2017)

Mike - I hope you're not thinking that about the Colson above I posted - no clear - all original parts - new tires & tubes - grips & accessories - I still need my latest Tetnis shot to ride her

No worries - the drool will add a little more patina to it - I picked that bike up at our local Long Beach Vets Stadium swapmeet years ago - I dug it @ first sight - I grease & dialed it in with all the little things people don't notice - rode it once @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - my buddy saw it & had to have it that day - let him have it for what was in it - he rode it once - his wife had heath issues - so he hung it up - I just went by a couple months back to pick it up from him on his request - gave him back what he paid - had it for sale @ our last CYCLONE free swap for less than I had in it - no takers - so I then re-dialed in the bicycle with new swirled grips - the hula girl - a sure spin & the copper bell - it's a keeper as of right now & she rides awesome - thanks for the kind words - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Mike - I hope you're not thinking that about the Colson above I posted - no clear - all original parts - new tires & tubes - grips & accessories - I still need my latest Tetnis shot to ride her
> 
> No worries - the drool will add a little more patina to it - I picked that bike up at our local Long Beach Vets Stadium swapmeet years ago - I dug it @ first sight - I grease & dialed it in with all the little things people don't notice - rode it once @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - my buddy saw it & had to have it that day - let him have it for what was in it - he rode it once - his wife had heath issues - so he hung it up - I just went by a couple months back to pick it up from him on his request - gave him back what he paid - had it for sale @ our last CYCLONE free swap for less than I had in it - no takers - so I then re-dialed in the bicycle with new swirled grips - the hula girl - a sure spin & the copper bell - it's a keeper as of right now & she rides awesome - thanks for the kind words - Frank



No, that baby looks right at home here


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

I always thought a Colson Looptail frame would look great built up 26" BMX style with period(late 70's/early 80's) parts


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 18, 2017)

Mike - there is a guy that rides with the 26" BMX strand ride I do that has a orange & ivory Colson looptail as a BMX rider - YES it really looks nice too .. I will try to see if I have a shot of it somewhere ... Colson's have a really nice feel to them - making a excellent rider


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2017)

Here's one thats still got the look....


 
another original in Hippie Mikes stash....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 22, 2017)

1940 BFG Schwinn DX Crusty inside tank batteries



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Feb 18, 2014


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> 1940 BFG Schwinn DX Crusty inside tank batteries
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice & fuzzy


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 22, 2017)

Well Mike ... they were out of the dice ....


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 22, 2017)

I had to do new wood wheels on original hubs.....


----------



## kreika (Mar 22, 2017)

O'de crust please


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2017)

I suppose I'm inclined to let them earn a new crust now and then. You wouldn't wear the same Sears 'husky sized' clothes Mom got you for school and church in 1974, after all.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2017)

I am actually watching this bike rust by use at the beach in the two years that I've had it.











Rusty spokes look cool


----------



## kreika (Mar 23, 2017)

The wedge looks cool too!!!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 24, 2017)

this one I couldn't touch as it looked great as it was,just serviced it and rode it,sold it this year as it left the country but in good hands!!!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 24, 2017)

tech549 said:


> this one I couldn't touch as it looked great as it was,just serviced it and rode it,sold it this year as it left the country but in good hands!!!View attachment 440369



Aged naturally with grace!  Nice 'ol dude bike!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 24, 2017)

*

Would like to stipify --- Am one whom loves the cruts.





 



 



 



 *


----------



## COB (Mar 31, 2017)

Did someone say "crusty" ?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2017)

My friend Jim showed up at the cyclone coaster ride with his 1941 DX that he bought out of an antique shop window about two years ago.
Has no intentions of wiping the dirt off.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 3, 2017)

going to sneak in a little scientific observation here, that falls within the bailiwick of my professional engineering license

Rust is active corrosion, because it carries its own water.  Flaky red rust is hydrated iron oxide, and it easily combines with chloride - add more water and it releases a molecule of hydrochloric acid.
You're really not preserving anything you're letting it all turn to crust.
At the very least, rub your bike down with mineral spirits to dry it out.
Boeshield is a good product, because it chemically breaks that water bond, and the wax it provides is a corrosion inhibitor/barrier.
One man's patina is another man's active corrosion
Red rust is not a patina - the patina iron oxide is dry and black.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank goodness for bailing wire.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> going to sneak in a little scientific observation here, that falls within the bailiwick of my professional engineering license
> 
> Obviously you have a degree in something to be very proud of.
> 
> Rust is sumpin, ...and it releases a molecule of blah blah blah…




OK not preserving. Promoting


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 4, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I'm holding your blah, blah, blah.
> you can kinock your f'n lights out, I offered you the benefit of what i know.
> Now you don't have any excuses.




I am a noted preservationist of fine antique items.  I rescue them from 100 years of neglect.
http://bulldog1935.u.yuku.com/
this is not mine, and it's valued at $4000.
It's a rare trademark infringement Spalding Kosmic made by Julius Vom Hofe, 1884.


 


that green is the nickel-silver version of rust - it was dealloying, and it got that way because biologically active mildewed line was left on it - the white on the ebonite is where it was decomposing from ingress of the copper-based corrosion - now it stopped, and is preserved, and when it restores its patina will turn gold-pink  
When grease decomposes, it becomes corrosive - I can show you valuable 80-year-old reels lubed with automotive grease that are pitted because they were not cleaned in 80 years.

That's my hobby.  I'm a licensed professional engineer and my bread and butter is solving process corrosion problems and power plant wrecks.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 4, 2017)

*Bumping this to the top.*
*So who prefers to "Preserve the Crust"?*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> *Bumping this to the top.*
> *So who prefers to "Preserve the Crust"?*



Me


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Apr 5, 2017)

Super crusty pile of parts to a little less crusty bike.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm going to try to preserve the crust on this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I'm going to try to preserve the crust on this one.
> View attachment 446630



Glad someone grabbed it. She tempted me for far too long!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Here ya go... for sale http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-schwinn-motorbike.108317/


----------



## 68sd (Apr 11, 2017)

1946


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Here ya go... for sale http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-schwinn-motorbike.108317/
> View attachment 446953



That's what I'm talking about. I'd like to see this on the road with close to no cosmetic work at all. Just enough to get it rolling.


----------



## kreika (Apr 11, 2017)

Preserve the crust preserve the crust....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 24, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I'm going to try to preserve the crust on this one.
> View attachment 446630



Wish I could have bought this. ....Beautiful. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's 2 of our original paint Phantoms , the 52 is virtually untouched except for tires and seat.  The 54 was sad looking,  complete disassemble , clean the paint as good as it can be. Swapped some fresh chrome and a nos bendix 2spd setup and it's a deceiving bike from a distance til you notice the patina on it. For now the 52 will remain uncleaned . .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 24, 2017)

My wife's as found 50 Panther,  beautiful paint though the chrome isn'tthe best.  Debating whether or not to try to clean the chrome or leave as is for now.  Amazingly the tires are soft .... I know it's not exactly crusty , though the question of leaving as is or cleaning is relative ....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2017)

My favorite Panther two tone color, very nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2017)

Too much crust on my former 38 Shelby Cadillac.


----------



## kreika (Apr 25, 2017)

kreika said:


> Preserve the crust preserve the crust....
> View attachment 449891 View attachment 449892 View attachment 449893 View attachment 449894 View attachment 449895 View attachment 449896 View attachment 449897 View attachment 449898 View attachment 449899 View attachment 449900 View attachment 449901




More crust added....epay buy and cleaned up better than expected.


----------



## ranman (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## ranman (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## alecburns (Apr 28, 2017)

I mean I only have this bike. But in the other antiques I collect, I try to remove the rust and keep the paint. All I will do to this bike is remove the rust, maintain the original paint, upholster the saddle, and rewire the headlamp. There's a difference between rust and patina. Patina shows the age and wear, and rust shows the negligence. I could make the new decals and use a fresh powder coat, but then it would be an old bike looking new, not an old bike looking old. In my opinion.


----------



## kreika (Apr 28, 2017)

Westfield built with a Golden Zephyr guard?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Westfield built with a Golden Zephyr guard?



This guard did come as original equipment on several bikes including Shelby, Monark and Manton Smith. I believe it is original to this bike and was also available as an aftermarket piece.


----------



## kreika (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice bike.


----------



## indiana dave (May 4, 2017)

I can't afford pretty mint condition bikes, so... all mine are "preserved" bikes.
I think part of the issue with "non-bike people" is a lot of the department store bikes, and even bike shop bikes are going to that retro look.
So a nice shiny vintage bike, to them, looks like the one you can buy at Wallyworld.
To bike guys, though, we obviously can tell right away.
My Stingrays, get attention regardless, though, since they aren't really doing new versions of them, main stream, anyway.
These have all only been cleaned and polished, regreased, and new tires and tubes. No repainting.


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2017)

Here's one for sale that I would leave alone. Lube, tires, and tubes and ride....
For sale http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hiawatha-arrow.110669/  lots of great pics.


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2017)

crusty 36 CWC Western Flyer project


----------



## oldfart36 (May 16, 2017)

ME!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> ME!
> 
> View attachment 467417



THIS is what this thread is about! Hope we can see it on the road again!


----------



## bobdenver1961 (May 16, 2017)

I personally like nice condition original paint bikes. Like somebody posted earlier, take a condition 5-6 bike and with some elbow grease make it a 7-8. You can still see all the battle scars they are just a bit shiny!

My next bike is going to have to be a crusty. I'm out of room in the garage, so I need something that I can keep outside leaning against the house.


----------



## cds2323 (May 16, 2017)

Here's a crusty 48 Higgins I picked up. I'm gonna replace those whitewalls with some old blackwalls.

I'm still up in the air whether I'll leave it as is or give it an OA bath. Either way it'll still have lots of patina.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Few pics of the crusty Colson and how I tried to keep it looking as untouched as possible.



sweet bike Mike! (Did I use to own that thing?? )


----------



## island schwinn (May 16, 2017)

indiana dave said:


> I can't afford pretty mint condition bikes, so... all mine are "preserved" bikes.
> I think part of the issue with "non-bike people" is a lot of the department store bikes, and even bike shop bikes are going to that retro look.
> So a nice shiny vintage bike, to them, looks like the one you can buy at Wallyworld.
> To bike guys, though, we obviously can tell right away.
> ...




That crusty white 59 Corvette has my full attention.welcome to the white Vette club.


----------



## Kstone (May 17, 2017)

I could drool over this thread all day long.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 17, 2017)

40-41 Huffman, Western Flyer!
A recent find, that it's time to start on. Good solid complete original Huffman Long Tank, plans are just to clean, give it a good rub down for the surface rust, service, and tires/tubes.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 20, 2017)

Oooohhh, wanna sell that tank?


----------



## Kstone (May 20, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> 40-41 Huffman, Western Flyer!
> A recent find, that it's time to start on. Good solid complete original Huffman Long Tank, plans are just to clean, give it a good rub down for the surface rust, service, and tires/tubes.
> 
> View attachment 467990





Goooooooorgeous bike. Holy cow. Keep sharing pictures in the future!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 22, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Oooohhh, wanna sell that tank?




Sorry, this bike truly deserves to stay together, and tell it's story.


----------



## indiana dave (May 22, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> That crusty white 59 Corvette has my full attention.welcome to the white Vette club.




Thanks. I had no idea that bike was so rare when I got it.
Got it in a group of three bikes for a stupid cheap price. LOL
I've done a lot of cleaning on it. It was barely recognizable as white when I got it.
Still may do some more cleaning, but I think it's close to as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## rickyd (May 22, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> 40-41 Huffman, Western Flyer!
> A recent find, that it's time to start on. Good solid complete original Huffman Long Tank, plans are just to clean, give it a good rub down for the surface rust, service, and tires/tu
> So weird that's the exact paint scheme as the one I picked up last week.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (May 24, 2017)

Another, that's on my "down the road to do list" Firestone Super Cruiser, Colson "Bull Nose"! Still, nice and straight! Has the hard to find front end.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 4, 2017)

Pleasure in small measures 2 weeks of soaking with pb blaster tapping and a pipe wrench


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a crusty 58(?) Schwinn and a 49 I am going to paint and maybe get some chrome redone. I like them both.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 13, 2017)

Barn Fresh! Monark built Western Flyer Jet. The original paint and patina on this one is Killer! Missing headlight and one pedal, and truss rods will clean up Great!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 13, 2017)

I am preserving one crust and that's the apple pie I froze for my birthday later this month.


----------



## rustintime (Jun 24, 2017)

1936 Shelby... this is as good as it gets for me... newer tires and servicing, ride ready


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2017)

here's a couple crusty ones, my buddy has one of those Repop Columbias (the good one) and an 80's Schwinn with a motor on it, as well as an old Varsity. one day he pops up with this crusty 37 (?) frame and some parts and put this together. he rides this to work almost every day. this inspired me to buy the 1958  frame, fork and headset, then I found the matching wheels and some used repop tires the next day at a car swap meet. dug out some parts I had for 25 years and here we are. this also encouraged me to put my 49 Autocycle back together after 20 years apart (painted not crusty. I have fenders and a rack for my 58 crusty, but they are repaints, the plan is to buy fenders, chain guard and rack that match the paint on the frame eventually. I don't think this one had a tank originally. I've added crusty truss rods since the picture


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> I am preserving one crust and that's the apple pie I froze for my birthday later this month.




That crust was delicious, now the crusty thing is ME.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> ME!
> 
> View attachment 467417




Like THIS?


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 6, 2017)

Making an old bike look new has one drawback... It looks new. All the other aspects of restoration are very satisfying, fun, and a great hobby... Sometimes I look at the finished product and think it looks artificial though.    It's a tough call.

I do know one thing, I prefer actually riding a crusty... When I ride a shiny I Feel a little like a hambone. Love viewing restorations done nicely.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Aug 25, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 470397



WOW,that needs an oxy bath.It would really look great and not ruin the patina.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 25, 2017)

This one's crust is safe while it's with Nick lol, if he looks away too long I'll clean it  [emoji16]Darcie






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Aug 25, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 25, 2017)

Crusty trusty 40 Schwinn DX klunker. .


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> This one's crust is safe while it's with Nick lol, if he looks away too long I'll clean it  [emoji16]Darcie
> View attachment 665692
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is what this thread is about. No polishing, no swapping out parts, no nada. Leave it AS-IS! Leave it be! Just service the bearings, throw on some tires & roll it!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> This is what this thread is about. No polishing, no swapping out parts, no nada. Leave it AS-IS! Leave it be! Just service the bearings, throw on some tires & roll it!




Yeah you notice I'm not posting any of my *shiny* bikes lol
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have a crusty 58(?) Schwinn and a 49 I am going to paint and maybe get some chrome redone. I like them both.




turns out the DX I thought was 58 was 46 or so, that makes it way more cool. 49 is still a 49


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have a crusty 58(?) Schwinn and a 49 I am going to paint and maybe get some chrome redone. I like them both.



I don't understand this "paint"and "chrome" you speak of...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I don't understand this "paint"and "chrome" you speak of...




paint and chrome is like magic. it makes old rusty junk from all over (my chain guard came from Puerto Rico) all the same color and shiny and new again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> paint and chrome is like magic. it makes old rusty junk from all over (my chain guard came from Puerto Rico) all the same color and shiny and new again.



You lost me at "shiny and new"...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You lost me at "shiny and new"...




Painting an old bike and rechroming the parts is something you don't know about yet. ...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2017)

My avatar is of the coolest as found rusty crusty bike I've seen to date.
1938 fully equipped Schwinn Auto Cycle De luxe, left outside in the Arizona desert for 70 years. 
"If they had only known, they would have taken better care of their bike." Lol!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

So who's gonna step up and cruise this crusticle?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172829557214


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> just "Leave it Be". ....




Who you been hangin' with?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Who you been hangin' with?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 31, 2017)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *To each his own,Remember the phrase that Rustolium used to use ,and my buddy Neil Young said {RUST NEVER SLEEPS)Well, I love rust and at the same time I dont. The Italian that I am ,,Likes my stuff clean,and I am sorry to say that.Just the way I am, I dont paint my bricks like some of our neighbors did but I would not buy a crusty bike cause its crusty .Ill show some photos of what was and what is today. I think we call it before and after.To each his own
> 
> *




*I agree, Rudy! Rust never sleeps, and I do appreciate patina but I see it going to far a lot of the time, and the bike just looks worn out. If you would never eat your pie, toast, or pizza burnt and crusty, why would you like your bikes that way?*


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2017)

partsguy said:


> *I agree, Rudy! Rust never sleeps, and I do appreciate patina but I see it going to far a lot of the time, and the bike just looks worn out. If you would never eat your pie, toast, or pizza burnt and crusty, why would you like your bikes that way?*



I like those crusty too


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2017)

Certain bikes look just great leaving them crusty.I like nice shiny bikes but usually only if they have original paint. I appreciate all the work put into nice restorations but I just like em original.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 1, 2017)

Jaypem said:


> You need to be careful when collecting and riding Crusty Bikes...the crust has been known to spread
> to the bikes owner from time to time
> 
> View attachment 400098



Other way around for me. My crust has been known to migrate to the bike.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 1, 2017)

bobdenver1961 said:


> Some of those "crusty"bikes you had better make sure that you have your tetanus shot up to date!



Ha ha. Im building a Monark for my wife with that theme (tetanus) in mind. Calling it Pink Posion.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 1, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Would like to stipify --- Am one whom loves the cruts.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! Those barz are off the hook cool.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2017)

I'll eat the crust, but the cheese and toppings are still the best.

If I am going to preserve the crust, it is I who am crusty.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> This one's crust is safe while it's with Nick lol, if he looks away too long I'll clean it  [emoji16]Darcie
> View attachment 665692
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm going to be wanting a tank after I get the springer next month, just so's you know.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 1, 2017)

Sometimes i like to do this



 
Stick something current right in the middle of something old.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2017)

A couple of crusty 53/4 Jag's, OG & OG hot rod


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> Sometimes i like to do this
> View attachment 669275
> Stick something current right in the middle of something old.



Why not put the old wheelset back in and post a pic?? Thread is about leaving the bike as-is, not updating or swapping out parts


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2017)

None of my bikes actually HAVE the original wheelset.

Tempest and Germaine once did but they are long gone due to one to many times they got out of true or the bearings could not take it.

Tempest originally had a West German 'Komet' rear hub and now sports a Luverne rear rim,

The thing is that the Luverne rim has been far more durable. I've had it almost 7 years. It's also US made.

The original equipment rims on my 1995 Cruiser SS lost four sets of bearings before I had to replace them outright.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Why not put the old wheelset back in and post a pic?? Thread is about leaving the bike as-is, not updating or swapping out parts



If you look close the front wheel is the original. I usually like them "as is" but this ones going to a show. I entered it a couple of years ago in the same show and they put it in the restored class???? After the show it will go back to original. It's a pretty cool 1956 Schwinn Hornet. It has the kid who owned it initials painted on the chain guard and #1 painted on both sides of the tank. Those will stay. It's not real rusty but it's plenty crusty.
Here you go


 
I've been adding period correct parts as I find them. It will never be restored.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 1, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> If you look close the front wheel is the original. I usually like them "as is" but this ones going to a show. I entered it a couple of years ago in the same show and they put it in the restored class???? After the show it will go back to original. It's a pretty cool 1956 Schwinn Hornet. It has the kid who owned it initials painted on the chain guard and #1 painted on both sides of the tank. Those will stay. It's not real rusty but it's plenty crusty.
> Here you go
> View attachment 669370
> I've been adding period correct parts as I find them. It will never be restored.





 
Here it is. I had to replace the chainring and add grips.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2017)

Come on guys! Let's see more crispity, crunchity bikes! Something you have second thoughts about its structural stability or makes you try and remember when you had your last tetanus shot! I wanna see less paint and chrome and more RUST!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 1, 2017)

We bought this 1955 Hornet today in Auburn Indiana.  Best guess is it's one of the last balloon tire girls schwinn bikes, oddly enough it has a detachable kickstand but we found it to be correct for a 55 hornet. My wife loves the looks of it and she'll be using it once we make it rideable. ..... in rust we trust. ..


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2017)

Well then, you see, I'm technically out of this because all of my bikes are daily rides.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Well then, you see, I'm technically out of this because all of my bikes are daily rides.



Why is that? All our bikes are riders except for a couple TOC bikes that haven't been serviced or need parts to make them rideable. I believe most of the crusty bikes that have been posted in this thread are riders. The whole point of this thread is to share bikes that may not _look _like they're on the road, but are in fact quite capable and reliable for everyday use. Just ensure it's mechanically sound by servicing the drivetrain, lubing/replacing bearings, cones, etc. Lightly loosen, clean and lube the chain. Mount up tubes and tires of your choice and you're on the road. No need for paint or chrome. Maybe a light soapy wash to the bike, but ideally not even that. Leave the years of built up dirt, dust and especially rust. Hey, if you decide it isn't your thing and you're sick and tired of all the attention your cool crusty bike is getting, then by all means polish it up or sand it down and paint it! All I ask is to give the crusty look a chance. You'll save time and good chunk of change otherwise spent on all the usual prep work. Now let's see some more crusty bikes, and help me spread the word and "Leave it Be"


----------



## COB (Sep 2, 2017)

Crustable


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Why is that? All our bikes are riders except for a couple TOC bikes that haven't been serviced or need parts to make them rideable. I believe most of the crusty bikes that have been posted in this thread are riders. The whole point of this thread is to share bikes that may not _look _like they're on the road, but are in fact quite capable and reliable for everyday use. Just ensure it's mechanically sound by servicing the drivetrain, lubing/replacing bearings, cones, etc. Lightly loosen, clean and lube the chain. Mount up tubes and tires of your choice and you're on the road. No need for paint or chrome. Maybe a light soapy wash to the bike, but ideally not even that. Leave the years of built up dirt, dust and especially rust. Hey, if you decide it isn't your thing and you're sick and tired of all the attention your cool crusty bike is getting, then by all means polish it up or sand it down and paint it! All I ask is to give the crusty look a chance. You'll save time and good chunk of change otherwise spent on all the usual prep work. Now let's see some more crusty bikes, and help me spread the word and "Leave it Be"



We love bikes in as found but rideable condition,  it's what we care about the most. Even when piecing a bike together we try to leave each piece as is. Sometimes we'll clean up a piece or a bike but who says it's wrong not to make a bike the best it can be by cleaning it up without restoring. Crustoration still shares the story of the bike.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I've been seeing more & more bikes left "as found" lately, and wondering if this is a growing trend or simply more are being posted up & ridden? For me, it started with the Crusty Merc. Paint was too burnt to clean up, plated parts were all rust & bare metal, so OA or steelwool/WD40 weren't gonna help. That's when I decided to leave it as-is. I wanted it to look like I unearthed it from behind a barn,aired up the tires & rode it down the street. Obviously one can't usually do that if they want a smooth reliable rider, so I did service all bearings, cleaned/lubed the chain & installed new tires/tubes. That's it. On the rode she went & except for a lil brake strap mishap, it's been untouched for several years now. Surprisingly smooth & the one most non-bike friends tend to gravitate to when we ride.
> 
> Recently, we've added a couple more that we decided to leave as-is, including the 38 ladies Columbia & my 36 Colson double bar. Both were completely serviced using new bearings,grease, tires,etc. Chains cleaned & lubed. When servicing the drivetrain, care was taken to "preserve the crust" so to speak. Old grease & build-up on the outside of the hubs,driver, spokes/nipples & the chainring were left alone. Just the insides were gone through as on all our bikes. Cleaning away the build-up would have washed away the years of crust. Then these plated that have been protected from the elements would have shined through, sticking out like a sore thumb. I'll take some close up pics of these bikes & post up this weekend. In the meantime, feel free to post pics of your crusty riders & what you did to "Preserve the Crust"



Question  , if I clean up a crusty old bike I should not post it on this thread. ? 
Thanks ,
Tony


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Question  , if I clean up a crusty old bike I should not post it on this thread. ?
> Thanks ,
> Tony



Not necessarily, but this thread is focused on really rusty and crusty bikes. Bikes that most would insist on restoring due to the badly weathered paint and lack of plating. Some might even think they're too far gone to bother with. Check out other bikes posted up to get a better idea of what I'm talking about. No polishing, no wax, not rubbing compound...ideally no external cleaning at all.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

Our  1952 Phantom,  only grease /oil and replace tires, tubes and made safe to ride. My wife has put many miles on this bike this way. Though we love the as found look of this it would clean up nicely. On the fence with cleaning it up.....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

Sues 55 Hornet Crustoration complete,  everything regreased , nothing cleaned even put on a worse looking boys handle bars,  hub gone through decent old seat and a perfectly worn/used grips with old red and tassels.A used pair of red tires.  Great rider for any weather. .


----------



## rustintime (Sep 10, 2017)

Firestone Flying Ace.. ... I plan on some new tires and finding the right handlebars, but other then that I'll be keeping the crust...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

Here's a proper crusty War Era Wards Hawthorne. Looking for a new caretaker. ...

In crust we trust. ........


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 23, 2017)

Picked up this crustacean appropriately off the Myrtle Beach CL
Looks to be mid 30's Wards Hawthorne Motobike. Needs seat covered, rear drop stand, 1 replacement spoke and a full grease and service, and then ready for fall riding!


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 20, 2017)

To the top with some dry and crusty.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 20, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> Picked up this crustacean appropriately off the Myrtle Beach CL
> Looks to be mid 30's Wards Hawthorne Motobike. Needs seat covered, rear drop stand, 1 replacement spoke and a full grease and service, and then ready for fall riding!
> 
> View attachment 680861
> ...



Finished it yesterday-had to replace transfer spring in coaster brake, full lube with new bearings in b-bracket, blackwall tires and new tubes, found old Troxel patenaed seat top, added drop stand, period working flashlight for original flashlight holder, upright Bevan bell, and accessory rear carrier  with spring clips. For an 82 year old bike, this is a rock solid rider ready for another 82 years.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2017)

My 1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar beach bike grocery getter is rusting. 
 Rust never sleeps; riding at the beach with the salty air promotes rust.
 I like it even though I know better.
 All sin is pleasurable for a season


----------



## pureschwinn (Nov 6, 2017)

I love the rust as long as I keep it from pitting, I wipe down my 39 motorbike with wd40 every once in a while.( there is hardly a hint of paint),And I have always liked frosty chrome too. I doubt I will ever restore It. rust has a warm color to it and takes years to get it that way..I really like all your bikes, I'll post photos when I find the patch cord for my camera.


----------



## COB (Nov 7, 2017)

Barn-fresh 1940 Elgin Four Star.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2017)

Let a crusty one go, only to pick up another. Untouched 40-41 Iver Johnson I picked up locally. Odd 22" ballooner frame. Missing the saddle, so I added a crispy one I had lying around. I also added the holey guard that is pictured in the Iver catalog. I swapped in some crusty crossbars that matched the rest of the bike perfectly, but quickly put the original steerhorns back in after I noticed the Iver stamp. I've gone so far to "preserve the crust" on this bike that I have serviced NOTHING. No tires, no tubes, no drivetrain maintenance whatsoever. This thing rides AMAZING as-is even with the old cracked & dry Firestone tires. I figure if it ain't broke, why "fix" it?? I do plan to find & install the correct Iver seatpost as well as a dropstand when they turn up. Till then,I'll ride her as she sits.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Let a crusty one go, only to pick up another. Untouched 40-41 Iver Johnson I picked up locally. Odd 22" ballooner frame. Missing the saddle, so I added a crispy one I had lying around. I also added the holey guard that is pictured in the Iver catalog. I swapped in some crusty crossbars that matched the rest of the bike perfectly, but quickly put the original steerhorns back in after I noticed the Iver stamp. I've gone so far to "preserve the crust" on this bike that I have serviced NOTHING. No tires, no tubes, no drivetrain maintenance whatsoever. This thing rides AMAZING as-is even with the old cracked & dry Firestone tires. I figure if it ain't broke, why "fix" it?? I do plan to find & install the correct Iver seatpost as well as a dropstand when they turn up. Till then,I'll ride her as she sits.
> View attachment 716562
> View attachment 716563
> View attachment 716564
> View attachment 716565



Love that bike, glad you got it. Which one did you let go?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Love that bike, glad you got it. Which one did you let go?



The crusty Merc. Went to a good local home

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 29, 2017)

it gets ridden at least once a week or close to it

 it gets to stay in the dining room with 7 other vintage bikes.

and will pretty much remain the way it is. 

it tells me its happy anyway....................


----------



## jchicago (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
I'm new to the hobby and The Cabe and I'm loving it. I just acquired a "barn fresh" 1936 Elgin Oriole. I ordered some Evaporust, etc. and I'm planning to restore it. Based on this thread, you're all making me feel like I should leave it alone. Is it just a preference thing?


----------



## buickmike (Dec 5, 2017)

Theres nothing wrong with your bike. Yellowed paint perhaps. Got every right to be aged look how old it is.   Then itappears red paint was placed over areas that were scraped.. .That black paint still holding on..I've got a bike I wish I could paint then dull it up like that....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2017)

jchicago said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm new to the hobby and The Cabe and I'm loving it. I just acquired a "barn fresh" 1936 Elgin Oriole. I ordered some Evaporust, etc. and I'm planning to restore it. Based on this thread, you're all making me feel like I should leave it alone. Is it just a preference thing?
> 
> View attachment 719855



Your bike has a beautiful mellowed look to it. I wouldn't bother polishing or de-rusting if it were mine, but it's your bike to do with what you wish. I'd simply service it, put new tires and get ready for all the looks and complements every time you take it out for a ride


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## COB (Jan 6, 2018)

Here are a few pictures of my recently acquired 1948 Schwinn, on which I decided to "preserve the crust". In keeping with the spirit of this thread, the bike was serviced, new tires, tubes and rim strips were installed while care was taken to have minimal disturbance of the natural patina (crust, if you will). "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" as they say, but I really liked the ratty, hotrod look of this old Schwinn. In a surprise find after I purchased the bike, concealed up under the seat, strapped around the seat rail is what appears to be a "Hopalong Cassidy" wrist compass. I can only imagine the adventures that some young man must have had on this bike while "Hoppy" pointed the way...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm Preserving the crust! 1939 Shelby Hiawatha Arrow. It's perfect as is!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 5, 2018)

embrace the crust!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> embrace the crust!
> 
> View attachment 764770
> 
> ...



Love it! Those dusty clay tires just blend right in. Get ready for more attention than any restored bike ever got!


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2018)

Ahhh...le creme de la crust!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 5, 2018)

Conserve the patina.
I have my 1896 Crescent No.1 all apart and will clean the frame. It has about 70% of the black paint existing. I plan to rub the bare metal with stove black finish. I’ve done this on wood stoves for many years with good results. It protects the metal and gives a nice look. I will then put a coat of wax on.


----------



## higgens (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 13, 2018)

oh heck yeah! now we are talkin'! embrace the funk! I like it!!!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2018)

I like patina bikes, but sometimes people abuse the word. I like restored bikes too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I like patina bikes, but sometimes people abuse the word. I like restored bikes too.
> 
> View attachment 770113



Looks like another grease up, air up and ride to me


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like another grease up, air up and ride to me




Lol.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 14, 2018)

holy mackerel! this one takes the cake for crustiness!


----------



## higgens (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like a Walmart bike after being left out side for a year


----------



## A_J (Mar 15, 2018)

I was charged 5 bucks for it. There's a pretty sweet flower garden that goes with it somewhere under all this white stuff...


----------



## jchicago (Jun 14, 2018)

Just for this thread. https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-PREWAR-SHELBY-FLYER-BICYCLE/401551611267?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52473&meid=2f2e07a3f7b54322aeb88533615260df&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=283004790938&itm=401551611267&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2018)

Jaypem said:


> You need to be careful when collecting and riding Crusty Bikes...the crust has been known to spread
> to the bikes owner from time to time
> 
> View attachment 400098




YES RUST IS AIR BORN ! I keep my best bikes inside clean ready to roll and my crusty ones in the garage together ready to roll also . If you want your best bikes to rust keep them by your rusty ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jchicago (Aug 25, 2018)

That’s actually interesting...is that true that the rust from rusty bikes spreads to the clean bikes? I just rearranged my basement and put all my bikes close together, clean and rusty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beek (Aug 25, 2018)

mrg said:


> Witch one do you prefer (CWCMAN) ?, I like riding my beater, I don't have to worry about scratching it !View attachment 400147View attachment 400148



Both!


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 25, 2018)

jchicago said:


> That’s actually interesting...is that true? I just rearranged my basement and put all my bikes close together, clean and rusty.
> 
> ee
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I found this last week on vacation. And it will have the right rims of equal “rust” by the end of Sept.


----------



## Beek (Aug 25, 2018)

pedal_junky said:


> Couple more of my Roadmaster. View attachment 408327View attachment 408328



Yes!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 26, 2018)

I've always been about cleaning a bike to it's potential. But when I got this original
1937 Roadmaster "Bent Tank", and with a  flying "V" front fork / truss rod setup and wise lock for fork. I realized to leave it as it 
 is, in this state I realized I don't need to clean it.... for now looks great the way it is! I road this bike so far great rider @ starting to grow on me. All I did was put new tires and tubes. Headlight, horn, and rear Delta dender light all work! 
       In rust we trust!!


----------



## anders1 (Aug 26, 2018)

This is one I recently sold to a fellow Caber. Love the look!


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2018)

*So there you be ... waltzing thru Walmart for
something available over the counter that
will change your life.   There it is.  You make
your purchase and exit.*

*You eyeball your beautiful, encrusted jewel
of a ride, outside --- just where you parked it.*

*As you prepare to throw a leg over the top 
bar ... a bright glint of reflected light pokes
your eye.  Whaaat ? *

*Aarrrgh !!   Apparently some n'er-do-well has
brushed up against your machine ... and put
a scuff in the crust with his/her belt buckle.*

*Yeah, you'ld like to jackslap the hooligan and
make him say, ''Mommy''.  But being the cool
person that you are -- you ride on.*

*All the way home, you are thinking, ''My machine
is ruined ... it will never be the same ... how am 
I gonna fix this ? ... if I ever find that son of a bi-
skit eater, I'm gonna teach him a thing or three ...''*

*Relaxxx ......*

*Here's what you need to fix that boo-boo .....*

*Clean the ''wound'' with the degreaser.  *






*Using a heat-gun ... maybe a high-watt hairdryer ... 
heat the wound 'til it's hot.  Don't bubble the paint, 
if there is any.  *

*Read the instructions on the Plum Brown bottle.*






*Apply the Plum-Brown with a Q-Tip ... following 
instructions on the bottle.  Repeat the application.  *

*Let it age overnight.  Repeat the heat and the Plum 
Brown application.  Let it age overnight, again.  *

*When you are happy with the results ... SWAB the 
area with a Water / Baking Soda Solution.  A TBS 
of Baking Soda mixed thoroughly in a half-cup of 
warm water will do the trick.*

*Let this solution dry and age a bit, over the treated 
area.  The Baking Soda will neutralize the Plum Brown. 
Repeat the Baking Soda drill.  Let things dry .. overnight.*

*Next day ... blot gently with a half a potato. *




*Rinse the area gently using a SOFT cotton rag that 
has been immersed in Denatured Alcohol *(hardware store).

*Keep an eye on the healing process .....*

*..... patric*


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 26, 2018)

40 Huffman


----------



## 39zep (Aug 26, 2018)

Two things...,
Always remember, you are a curator of American history. Ask yourself, What is the best representation of your bike? It might be crusty, original or restored. 

Two, Mike I am once again deeply disturbed by your avatar.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2018)

39zep said:


> Two things...,
> Always remember, you are a curator of American history. Ask yourself, What is the best representation of your bike? It might be crusty, original or restored.
> 
> Two, Mike I am once again deeply disturbed by your avatar.



I'l go along with that.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 28, 2018)

I do!  
So much repoppin' , you don't know what's what.  Tired beat up crust is real.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 5, 2018)

My FAVORITE rider sports a crusty attitude!


----------



## Double straightup (Feb 7, 2019)

I have way more fun on the rusty ones..but I agree stop clear coating these beautiesim sick of removing it


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## island schwinn (Feb 7, 2019)

No crust was harmed in the building of this bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2019)

Lust for the crust!


----------



## SWPA (Feb 8, 2019)

That is sweet


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2019)

In rust I trust. There is something about an original that is crusty.Once you "restore' it all the character is erased.  Rusty gold is the way to roll in my opinion.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 8, 2019)

vincev said:


> Rusty gold is the way to roll in my opinion.




Agreed!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 8, 2019)

a nice crusty hawthorne great rider!!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 8, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> No crust was harmed in the building of this bike.
> 
> View attachment 945119



I like those deep fenders.....


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 8, 2019)

I just receintly backed out of a sale because  someone had a bicycle I was interested in in the early pic then attempted to clean the sprocket and others items to make them look nicer in their eye . I backed out of the sale......... crusty is authentic to me!!!! Broke my heart


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 23, 2019)

Here's one I sold to Jaf/co many years ago , I just never had the heart to do anything to it , sure miss it .

The Shagster


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 23, 2019)

rady to ride


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 39zep (Mar 2, 2019)

Sure, I too enjoy the crust. When it’s sitting at the bottom of my sandblast booth while I’m staring at my triple plated chrome everything and undisciplined graphics all while whiffing the fumes of my fresh random colored urethane gloss. 

Sup Mike...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2019)

39zep said:


> Sure, I too enjoy the crust. When it’s sitting at the bottom of my sandblast booth while I’m staring at my triple plated chrome everything and undisciplined graphics all while whiffing the fumes of my fresh random colored urethane gloss.
> 
> Sup Mike...



Attn Mods. Please escort this gentleman off the premises at once. Thank you.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 3, 2019)

They’re only original once and I love when they show their age.
Call it street cred if you want.
I have been rehabilitating antique vehicles for almost a half century and am finally about to paint one of them that lve owned for 27 years, a 1961 Comet coupe. 


The nice thing about my rusty Apache and other crusty rides is you never worry about scratches and high end European cars give you a wide berth. Especially the ones that are computerized.
One day I might cosmetically refurbish my Wasp because there is so little paint and nickel left but the others will be left alone. 
We are just temporary caretakers!


----------



## 57pack (Mar 3, 2019)

I was given this 1937 Westfield 26” girls bicycle a few years ago. The original owners family had it in their barn for fifty plus years. It was removed from the barn after hurricane sandy flooded the barn and they were cleaning out the post storm debris. I just replaced the tires, tubes, and liners. Cleaned and greased up bearings and chain. Added the reflector and rear rack as I had them laying around for years. It will remain rusty and crusty.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 3, 2019)

This ones staying crusty and in polished , just need a rusty crusty rear drop stand! Using this one so it won’t fall over


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2019)

My 'crust' philosophy....

If you own a NICE bike...a deluxe bike, rare even ....but it's rusty and totally hammered
You are doing nothing for the bike leaving it as a rust pile.
Do the bike justice and bring it back to glory with a competent restoration.

If you own a no biggie bike,  unequipped base model etc...
that's *rusty, *incomplete* ...ugly..... beat*..   Make a 'rider' out of it...and enjoy the rust!
Or if there's sufficient demand?  part it out.

I have a higher "rust tolerance" if it's an extremely rare bicycle that is complete...
and not so far gone that the paint details are still recognizable... and the components
are mostly all there.

As a rule,  I don't have the luxury of owning a giant pole barn where rusty bikes can
be stored and languish unridden or enjoyed.  Los Angeles being what it is $ wise
to live here... the philosophy is somewhat governed by the $ per sq. footage to survive here.
I collect NICE unrestored originals... and I restore Rusty deluxe bikes back to former glory.

One thing to note....Now that modern retro bikes resembling classic balloon bikes are everywhere
the crusty bikes will often garner more Lookie Loo attention than nice unrestored originals....
which, sadly, to most every typically blind American consumer, appear to be just another retro bike.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 4, 2019)

All I did with this bike is replace the chain, tires, bent front axle, and serviced the bearings. I love it just the way it is, too far gone to clean up, but too original to mess with.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 4, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> My 'crust' philosophy....
> 
> If you own a NICE bike...a deluxe bike, rare even ....but it's rusty and totally hammered
> You are doing nothing for the bike leaving it as a rust pile.
> ...




A good cleaning and a coat of Waxoyl is doing SOMETHING for a rust pile. It makes it useful again and arrests the oxidation process. I think what you are describing is just outright neglect.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> All I did with this bike is replace the chain, tires, bent front axle, and serviced the bearings. I love it just the way it is, too far gone to clean up, but too original to mess with.
> 
> View attachment 958626
> 
> View attachment 958627



^^This^^ is what this thread is about. Leaving it pretty much as found. Installing parts that are missing or broken is OK too in order to get it rolling and complete. Not swapping better parts or piecing it together. My Colson looked just like this and I added the missing lights, bars, dropstand and pedals with pieces that matched the rest of the bike. Paint (or rust) was left alone. I suppose you could apply some wax to help seal it, but I decided not to. I like the crusty, chalky, crispiness of its look. I'm not worried about it further deteriorating because as rusty as it is, it's gonna out live me. Then someone else can enjoy it as I left it....or blast away the years of crust and paint it up if they like. I just ask they not post pics of it restored in this thread or talk about how much they don't like crusty bikes and prefer them shiny.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 4, 2019)

39zep said:


> Sure, I too enjoy the crust. When it’s sitting at the bottom of my sandblast booth while I’m staring at my triple plated chrome everything and undisciplined graphics all while whiffing the fumes of my fresh random colored urethane gloss.
> 
> Sup Mike...



dude-is that regular or thin crust...wait a minute-are we talking pizza? 'whiffing fumes'....I can relate.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 4, 2019)

Just servicing the wheels crank and head set on this one . I Might wipe it down ,it’s beautiful the way it is 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 39zep (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 4, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> This ones staying crusty and in polished , just need a rusty crusty rear drop stand! Using this one so it won’t fall over View attachment 958604



Everything on this one was disassembled, washed, light coat of wax, fenders rolled on my English wheel, regressed and re assembled. Got a new set of Johns black chain tires going on next also so it can be ridden! I will upgrade the wheels eventually, but these are solid with good spokes, even was able to true then a bit. I don’t think it’s a candidate  for a full restoration,  I like it as it sets.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 4, 2019)

Preserving the crust lol.


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 4, 2019)

I’ve posted this in the past. My idea of preserving the crust. Respoked rims with used spokes, added pedals, recovered seat top (stradalite) using the unrestored undercarriage, new tires a few accessories, complete service and I can ride it anywhere. I love this thread. Thanks!


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 5, 2019)

Broke this one out of the barn and now it is rehabilitated enough to use around the property.  Yeah I went with slick stainless steel spokes and the LOUD red tires but it sure rides nicely! 

My TOC bikes throw sand everywhere so I threw something together with fenders....
1937 BA97 (thanks to the CABE I actually know exactly what it is) Schwinn double roadster,  known around here as Nellie Belle. 










Thanks to everyone who sold the missing bits for it! It only hurts my eyes a little to look at it now!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 6, 2019)

Found this Super Cruiser Bullnose approx. 4 years ago in an eldery womans backyard, between a shed and a tree that had grow up against the shed. It has hung in my shop ever sense. Being a complete and unmolested bike, no one had a chance to put their hands on this one. I like her just as she is!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 6, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> Found this Super Cruiser Bullnose approx. 4 years ago in an eldery womans backyard, between a shed and a tree that had grow up against the shed. It has hung in my shop ever sense. Being a complete and unmolested bike, no one had a chance to put their hands on this one. I like her just as she is!
> 
> View attachment 959630
> 
> View attachment 959631



Put some tyres on her, take her for a spin!


----------



## vincev (Mar 6, 2019)

I enjoy crust.I have nothing against a restored bike either.The problem with so called restored bikes are that they are redone not restored.Now they look bad and lose most of their value.


----------



## 39zep (Mar 6, 2019)

vincev said:


> I enjoy crust.I have nothing against a restored bike either.The problem with so called restored bikes are that they are redone not restored.Now they look bad and lose most of their value.



With all do respect. Can I ask the difference between “redone” and “restored” ?
Just want to get my future builds right.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 6, 2019)

Restored= returned to a condition as it left the factory when originally produced. Same parts, same paint and paint type, same plating, materials, etc. 

Redone= anything other than as it left the factory when originally produced.

That's how I see things.


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2019)

After taking off the red, green & whit paint not much of the og black left but more of the cream tips and red pins are left, I want to preserve the crust but would like to bring back more paint to get some color and still looking for OG Blk/red or red/Blk of rims!


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 15, 2019)

Here's one I tore down, cleaned and lubed. Only thing replaced is the chain, and the seat has broken springs, so I'll swap it out so by bits don't get pinched.
Turns out the threads in the rear axle are stripped also, so I'll have to find a new one. May also get newer tires I I end up riding it much.



Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## 57pack (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks just fine the way it looks to me. I prefer to just fix what’s broken and then ride and enjoy them. I was given this 1937 Westfield by neighbors, it had been in a barn and was underwater courtesy of hurricane Sandy. I just took it apart cleaned and greased the bearings and replaced tires, tubes and liners.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 15, 2019)

I believe my ‘32 Schwinn Motorbike would look better with some TLC. But with two young kids, limited time, and low energy, I have to concentrate on the mechanics, and leave the looks for another day. But I certainly don’t mind looking at it in its current state, and with all of the retro styled bikes on the market, I like the fact that this one doesn’t leave its age to question.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 15, 2019)

I probably already posted this one.


----------



## Double straightup (Jul 7, 2019)

Crusty local HD just picked up


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 7, 2019)

I like them when they are crusty like these two.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 8, 2019)

@piercer_99 
I have half a mind to report those inappropriate (for this thread) images!

Sweet bikes - I like ‘em that way as well


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> I like them when they are crusty like these two.
> 
> View attachment 1027319
> 
> View attachment 1027320



Love them ladies...but you're in the wrong thread Bud.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 8, 2019)

Trying to finish this late 50's Murray Astro Flite for my step sister. It was her Grandma's bike.










Almost done...


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2019)

I love the oldies just like I find them, Mike!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2019)

Here's one of my ol boys.....just like I found it...original tires, too


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Love them ladies...but you're in the wrong thread Bud.





not really, there is crust on those two, you just have to look for it.

maybe this one is a bit more crusty for you.   I did remove most of the 7 layers of black paint from it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Love them ladies...but you're in the wrong thread Bud.




I've never preserved the crust...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2019)

This is crusty


----------



## John G04 (Jul 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> This is crusty
> View attachment 1027470
> 
> View attachment 1027471




Even I wouldn’t clean that, looks awesome!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> This is crusty
> View attachment 1027470
> 
> View attachment 1027471



Hey FordMike65.....This is Crusty's brother....Rusty


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2019)

Intense One said:


> Hey FordMike65.....This is Crusty's brother....Rusty
> 
> View attachment 1027540



Rusty has new shoes now!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's my 36 Colson double bar. New bearings & tires, new grease,etc. I added the missing lights and saddle, which match the bike's condition pretty well. Like stated above, the crust build-up was preserved as best as I could while making it a reliable rider. No washing,no attempt to restore paint or plating. Not even one dollop of wax has touched this bike. AND DEFINITELY NO CLEAR COAT! Gotta say it rides pretty well for not putting much money or labor into getting it roadworthy & presentable.
> View attachment 626926
> View attachment 626927



Hey Mike...I love this bike....Crusty has new shoes, too!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> This is crusty
> View attachment 1027470
> 
> View attachment 1027471


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


>


----------



## TRM (Jul 11, 2019)

It's only original once. I think I'll just clean it up a little.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 11, 2019)

Built a klunker a few days ago. Stuck wedge bolt on bent truss fork wasnt cutting it sooo a crusty new world fork matched the beat up paint on the frame...sometimes it makes sense and it rides smoothhhh


----------



## thom (Jul 13, 2019)

In the next week, or two, I'm going to put this together. It's a Huffy Impalla. I just got the Duro red wall tires for it. I will install them, along with new tubes & liners, and a new chain. I plan to either replace or regrease all the bearings and rebuild the rear hub. Then it'll be done. My favorite feature is the peaked fenders.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 13, 2019)

No words- just WD40 - lubricated rust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Free Wheel (Jul 13, 2019)

Nothing like trying to make out whether you have a bike or a rusted boat anchor you're looking at. I guess I can handle some browning of the metal, but when I see real rust, or loose crud, I grind down to bare metal and touch-up or re-paint. I could see historical stuff being left alone, but plenty of bikes out there aren't a historic big deal and need a clean up. I had a buddy who did antique car restorations. This was the touring type stuff from before WWII. He stripped every last bit of rust off down to the frame. He had this one Duesenberg that was pristine after he was done. Even stripped and painted down to the frame. I remember him saying to me 'it's just iron oxide. get that crap off there!" I sort of feel that way a lot of the time.


----------



## Double straightup (Sep 9, 2019)

i love white patina the best...shows everything


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 9, 2019)

I  can totally understand leaving common low end 'crusty' bikes 'as - is'....but if something is complete...
but toasted and restorable and *Deluxe or Rare/ exotic*..... Restore it.
Do it right!  Make the bike glow like it rolled off the showroom floor!

Personally the whole rusty bike thing is getting old to me.  Laziness... I don't want bikes sitting around here that
look like junk.   Fact of the matter is ...due to expense and time and effort involved in doing thorough restorations...
the new breed of collector for the most part would rather live with a rusty roached out bike than than take the
time to restore it....or learn the process of restoration
Although..I do agree .....not worth the expense restoring low value plain jane or common bikes..... Unless you can do the work
yourself and have access to reasonable plating etc and other restoration services and its affordable.

NICE condition unrestored bikes are always top of the game....  but I have way more respect for the collector
who owns a rare bike, that was junk, rusted and rough, and took the time to do a competent job restoring 
it ...than I do the collector who just bought something with the big wallet unrestored and bitchin'
even tho the unrestored bike is a better commodity or investment typically 
my 2 cents


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2019)

You should start a thread about restored bikes Bob! Yay!


bobcycles said:


> I  can totally understand leaving common low end 'crusty' bikes 'as - is'....but if something is complete...
> but toasted and restorable and *Deluxe or Rare/ exotic*..... Restore it.
> Do it right!  Make the bike glow like it rolled off the showroom floor!
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> I  can totally understand leaving common low end 'crusty' bikes 'as - is'....but if something is complete...
> but toasted and restorable and *Deluxe or Rare/ exotic*..... Restore it.
> Do it right!  Make the bike glow like it rolled off the showroom floor!
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 10, 2019)

I like patina. And this bike came to me this way from a fellow CABER. 
























Not original paint, not original parts, but it all matches. And I’ve no plans on restoring it. However I do plan on adding new spokes to the wheels so I can actually ride it and enjoy it


----------



## weebob (Feb 15, 2020)

I think this pot needs to be stirrrrrred up again


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2020)

39zep said:


> With all do respect. Can I ask the difference between “redone” and “restored” ?
> Just want to get my future builds right.



Good question. A restored bike is EXACTLY as it came originally with maybe a few aftermarket pieces.A redone bike is a bike that is made ride able again with incorrect parts,paint,striping,seat,pedals etc.  and is actually more of a custom bike made the way the owner likes


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 17, 2020)

_*To each their own ... I prefer original bicycles .. surface rust doesn't hurt the value ... it shows the history & I think if the bicycle could tell us it's life's story ... I don't need a clean slate ... embrace what you have ... just a full service on a vintage beauty is all that's needed in what I like to find ..  there is always hidden potential ...you never know what's beneath a restoration ... in any hobby or *collectible* ... many times the cost outweighs the value .. below is one that was brought back with OA bath & some time & patience ... Perfect *_

* Riding almost every weekend I run into a lot of people who share great stories on what they had .. what they have currently .. great fun & much respect for original riders out there ... Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 17, 2020)

37 Mercury mostly wiped it down and tires and service.Im digging it !


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

38 Zep


----------



## JRE (Feb 17, 2020)

My favorite crusty rider


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 17, 2020)

Girls like rust too


----------



## JRE (Feb 17, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Girls like rust too
> 
> View attachment 1141472
> 
> View attachment 1141473



Nice I need to find a 36/37 girls Shelby for my Wife


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Girls like rust too
> 
> View attachment 1141472
> 
> View attachment 1141473



Yes they do. All these are pretty much untouched except for a full service and new tires/tubes.


----------



## SteveF (Feb 17, 2020)

I love to clean them up and see how much shine I can get on an original bike but I'm really torn on this one. It's a little rougher than I thought it would be. I can tell there is definitely some chrome loss. I've had great results with the citric acid but I'm not sure about this one. Opinions and thoughts are welcome. I'm having a slight bit of buyer's remorse at the moment. Encouragement is also welcome.


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2020)

One of many Krusteaz, M & S built Four Star AIRCYCLE!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 18, 2020)

Well I guess i’m stuck with this one for awhile. When on a short ride to the selling spot, guy ended up not wanting to pay more than $200 for it so I rode it back home! Turns out it’s a great rider and I don’t have to worry about scratching the paint


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Well I guess i’m stuck with this one for awhile. When on a short ride to the selling spot, guy ended up not wanting to pay more than $200 for it so I rode it back home! Turns out it’s a great rider and I don’t have to worry about scratching the paintView attachment 1142050
> View attachment 1142051
> 
> View attachment 1142052



That has a great look to it. I bet it'll sell once the weather warms up!


----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 18, 2020)

I prefer to clean the grease, mud and dust from the frame, mostly. A blend of clean and patina. If there is a rusty frame, it’s beyond help, just leave it.

before:



After:


----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 18, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Well I guess i’m stuck with this one for awhile. When on a short ride to the selling spot, guy ended up not wanting to pay more than $200 for it so I rode it back home! Turns out it’s a great rider and I don’t have to worry about scratching the paintView attachment 1142050
> View attachment 1142051
> 
> View attachment 1142052



To each his own. I would have paid 200.00 or a bit more and rode it home with a grin. Guy must have been a flipper.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> I rode it back home! Turns out it’s a great rider and I don’t have to worry about scratching the paint



That is a great bike; Fast back Hawthorne, in original paint.
Here that bike would sell anytime of the year for $400 at our monthly cycle swap; on CL it would be listed for $500:eek:
I think you should keep it and ride it more.
Here's a $200 bike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 19, 2020)

*Ridden not Hidden ... Grease & go ...



*


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 19, 2020)

Krusty.




to be fair, I did clean it up a bit.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Iver


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2020)

I guess a lot of my bikes are crusty so I guess I’ll go by brands, another M & S, Western Tire- Silver Shield- Golden Zephyr! 












l


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 19, 2020)

I only buy Rusty bikes
Just seems to add character 
I have few nice og painted bikes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 20, 2020)

I've not been able to find a "rusty crusty." Everthing I find seems to have a coat of old house paint on it. 
I've been wondering lately how much of the old house paint that is on these bikes is a lead pasted paint?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 20, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*To each their own ... I prefer original bicycles .. surface rust doesn't hurt the value ... it shows the history & I think if the bicycle could tell us it's life's story ... I don't need a clean slate ... embrace what you have ... just a full service on a vintage beauty is all that's needed in what I like to find ..  there is always hidden potential ...you never know what's beneath a restoration ... in any hobby or *collectible* ... many times the cost outweighs the value .. below is one that was brought back with OA bath & some time & patience ... Perfect *_
> 
> * Riding almost every weekend I run into a lot of people who share great stories on what they had .. what they have currently .. great fun & much respect for original riders out there ... Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *
> 
> ...




*It was to late to add what was done here in my original post ... BUT I should mention that this bicycle has been brought back to life with ALL of the original pieces to the bicycle .. with exception to the addition of the deluxe Schwinn chainring & matching rear regular pitch cog - the front drum brake that I laced into the original wheel using the original spokes & nipples & added the correct lever .. all the bright work was OA bathed & original to this bike as pictured above 

About 60 hours in this one to bring her back which included the following 
(1) I rolled the fenders with the braces on
(2) I straightened the rear rack 
(3) I replaced all the bearings - headset - bottom bracket - wheelset & pedals with NOS ones
(4) I added John US Royals with new Continental tubes
(5) I added the coke bottle grips since the grips on the bike weren't even grips - they were 4 pieces of rubber garden hose repair pieces 
(6) I added the long spring saddle
(7) I added the deluxe Schwinn Chainring & rear cog along with a NOS Diamond Chain
(7) I DID NOT OA BATH the painted parts - just a simple polish to the paint back to bring it back since it was lightly oxidized 

... Now this bicycle is a real looker & she rides like new ... why restore ??? - only original once 

Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> I only buy Rusty bikes
> Just seems to add character
> I have few nice og painted bikes. View attachment 1142818
> 
> ...



Love those DEEP McCauley fenders


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 20, 2020)

I need to add that I have found "rusty crusty" bikes before but they're usually so incomplete they're not worth anything.


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 20, 2020)

Sometimes its just the right thing to do.

Here is a old Murray I picked up a few years ago. After I brought it home I pumped up the tires and took it for a ride. I have since rode it a few more times, but have not done even a single thing to it since that first day. (It got a wash and a quick lube and linseed oil), Its just perfect the way it is, (rust and all). It now sits hanging up on my basement wall awaiting its turn to be the next pick for ride of the day,









I'll probably never sell it, as I think it looks cool, and the 2nd hand market will be lower than what would tempt me to part ways. If I ever decided to restore it, (not a option considered). I think it would go from something sort of interesting looking, to something boring real quick.


----------



## 57pack (Mar 15, 2020)

57pack said:


> Looks just fine the way it looks to me. I prefer to just fix what’s broken and then ride and enjoy them. I was given this 1937 Westfield by neighbors, it had been in a barn and was underwater courtesy of hurricane Sandy. I just took it apart cleaned and greased the bearings and replaced tires, tubes and liners. View attachment 1015468



Had to chisel off old tires as they were so hardened from sitting. Guessing they were the original tires from 1937z


----------



## TheWindrider (Mar 15, 2020)

57pack said:


> Had to chisel off old tires as they were so hardened from sitting. Guessing they were the original tires from 1937z



Mine were so petrified I used a hacksaw but stopped short of knicking into the wood rim.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2020)

It piles on top of itself.


----------



## 39zep (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2020)

PERSONALLY—The character of age on these bikes that comes from age related rust and patina make them appealing to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 30, 2020)

This is where I keep my stash of special rusty bolts and such


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 30, 2020)

Reminds me of my Grandad's lunch box! 




This was his backup. He was a sheet metal guy and typical Depression era type. He just repaired the one he used every day and never needed this one. Same handle and all. Is yours made by Aladdin Industries, Inc. in Nashville, TN USA?

Yours has great paint!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 30, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Reminds me of my Grandad's lunch box!
> View attachment 1164798
> 
> This was his backup. He was a sheet metal guy and typical Depression era type. He just repaired the one he used every day and never needed this one. Same handle and all. Is yours made by Aladdin Industries, Inc. in Nashville, TN USA?
> ...



Not sure probably 70s found it at a swap meet a few years back


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Double straightup (Apr 19, 2020)

Krusty HDs 64KSHD and 77 lemon HDmoto 62 typhoon.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 26, 2020)

..


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 26, 2020)




----------



## phantom (May 26, 2020)

I luh me some patina but find nothing appealing about crust.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2020)

phantom said:


> I luh me some patina but find nothing appealing about crust.



Then why bother posting here? 

I guess you won't like some updated pics of my girl's Funeral Parlor Westfield built Corsair then...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2020)

A big part of keeping crusty bikes crusty is the low cost of satisfaction. When a bike's paint and chrome are too far gone why not leave it as-is and enjoy instead of spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars "restoring" it? Leave it be, chalk it up to the bike's history and add to it instead of wiping it away by sand blasting and stripping. These crusty bikes still have a lot of life in them. All it takes is a bit of elbow grease, tires/tubes and any other worn parts to keep them rolling.

If just isn't your thing, odds are someone else will dig it.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 26, 2020)

I like to preserve the crust ….can't ride em, but still like em. even got the T-shirt,, thanks to the west coast .


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2020)

Brought this 39 CWC over from a old thread!







mrg said:


> Save the crust, here is my 39 crusty 3 gill, don't think OA is a option for me because someone touched up over OG rusty paint then it rusted again so not sure what the outcome would be?View attachment 1128047
> View attachment 1128048
> 
> View attachment 1128049
> ...


----------



## Phattiremike (May 27, 2020)

Rust and patina are not my thing but I went out of my way to preserve the rust and patina on this 1932-33 Colson tandem only because of the advertising signs.  It's on it's way to a new local transportation/car museum for display along w/ some other bikes.  Added a rough looking Klaxton and will add a few more accessories before dropping it off.  Boiled linseed oil really helped to bring out the various colors and made it pop!

-Mike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 7, 2020)

BUMP!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 7, 2020)

not only am I preserving the crust I am adding more crust. recently put a crusty chain guard and rack on my crusty DX. bike is red, guard is Maroon.. *now looking for fenders*.


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 7, 2020)

This bike has been in my shop for a few weeks now and I still cannot bring myself to clean off the 50+ years of storage dust. I have some newer Carlisle's on the way, these originals are scaring me every ride, so either I will age the Carlisle's or start the cleaning process.....first world problems, sorry to bother you! 




Anybody have the Delta Horn Tank or Rocket Ray I need? Please drop me a PM if so, cheers!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 7, 2020)

Crusty or restored, don't really matter to me....as long as you can ride it! The one benefit of a crusty old bike compared to a nice restored looker is the no big deal or the excruciating pain when it tips over and hits the ground or something dents or scratches it.. .


----------



## rickyd (Sep 7, 2020)

Spent the day picking things up this was in a pile I put it back together frame is bent probably gonna hang it on the wall and leave it alone


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2020)

Ok so it depends for me....i will clean of dirt and dust immediately no matter what.  As far as crust goes, if the bike is a beautiful survivor that only needs an Oxy dip to be perfect I will remove the crust.  If i bike is so crusty that it will never clean up, i will leave it alone and ride it as a zombie.  I take it as a personal challenge to put bikes on the road that are super rough...
Case in point this Western Flyer i pulled off of a junk yard fence....it was rouggggghhh, and still is but ive put 50+ miles on it now.  Its so rust that the frame bars have topography and holes and pits the size of pencil erasers...lol
Last pic is another one that is in line for a crustoration.  Lol


----------



## vincev (Sep 7, 2020)

I like the crusty bikes.I prefer an original in decent condition.Sometimes a "restored" bike is ok.At times ya got to have fun and just do what ya want and get a little wild.


----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2020)

One of my favorite post war crusty, 53 Goodyear but would like to find a little less crusty rack because it's way worse than the rest of the bike but haven't found one even with my 5 yr old wanted ad


----------



## psycho potsie (Sep 7, 2020)

Project Max Patina


----------



## psycho potsie (Sep 7, 2020)

I had the tank .. Scored the frameset.. Just got a matching rack..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2020)

one thing about crust on my DX posted a few posts back. I don't leave it on chrome. I wire wheel it off.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2020)

mrg said:


> One of my favorite post war crusty, 53 Goodyear but would like to find a little less crusty rack because it's way worse than the rest of the bike but haven't found one even with my 5 yr old wanted adView attachment 1262801
> View attachment 1262802
> 
> View attachment 1262803
> ...



That is perfection my friend....a real crusty beauty.


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m down with the patina. I tried really hard to preserve the patina on these triple drop rims while completely relacing them so I could get them tru. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2020)

mrg said:


> One of my favorite post war crusty, 53 Goodyear but would like to find a little less crusty rack because it's way worse than the rest of the bike but haven't found one even with my 5 yr old wanted adView attachment 1262801
> View attachment 1262802
> 
> View attachment 1262803
> ...



Man sorry for the requote but i just noticed that stellar St Christopher badge too!!


----------



## jchicago (Apr 14, 2021)

A friend of mine acquired this barn-fresh beauty. Extra, extra crispy.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 15, 2021)

Painted the 36 Huffman grease colored today with a toothbrush.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 15, 2021)

I like mine moist and crusty!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 15, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Then why bother posting here?
> 
> I guess you won't like some updated pics of my girl's Funeral Parlor Westfield built Corsair then...
> 
> ...



Great looking bike. I love how the persons 219 reflector is mounted. Can't beleive I have never seen this before. I wish more had this mounting style as they tend to get bonked/bent around and the mounting stud falls off.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 15, 2021)

So perhaps a bit off-topic but I am trying to get this fork to somewhat match the level of rust on the rest of my bike. (Not preserving the crust but creating the crust)
It turns out that 85 years of rusting is hard to duplicate in a day.
The day before yesterday was spent stripping the paint. I left a bit on there as it was dark and would add character.
Yesterday was spent spraying with a mix of hydrogen peroxide, vinegar, and salt. Then letting it dry/cook in the sun a bit then reapplying. After a full day of this I "painted" it with grease....this was a bad move. You can't leave it on because it'll just get grease on your hands and clothes when you touch it.
So today I wiped off the grease and lots of the rust buildup came with it. It's closer to what I am going for but definitely not there yet.
I washed the grease off with dishsoap and am going for round 2 with the solution. This time instead of wiping it down afterwards I will just spray with some WD-40 and let it dry and see how that goes.
Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## ian (May 15, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> So perhaps a bit off-topic but I am trying to get this fork to somewhat match the level of rust on the rest of my bike. (Not preserving the crust but creating the crust)
> It turns out that 85 years of rusting is hard to duplicate in a day.
> The day before yesterday was spent stripping the paint. I left a bit on there as it was dark and would add character.
> Yesterday was spent spraying with a mix of hydrogen peroxide, vinegar, and salt. Then letting it dry/cook in the sun a bit then reapplying. After a full day of this I "painted" it with grease....this was a bad move. You can't leave it on because it'll just get grease on your hands and clothes when you touch it.
> ...



Maybe rub dirt on it with your hands to take some of the shine off?


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 15, 2021)

That's what she said.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 5, 2022)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I like mine moist and crusty!
> 
> View attachment 1391939



DAMN!! That's were my Extra Crispy bikes ended up...


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 10, 2022)

The owner calls it yard art....  sigh!


----------



## BRad90 (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm a beginner in this field but I enjoy my rust crusty bikes. Most I will do is make the bikes have as close to correct parts as possible but condition doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## rustndust (Feb 12, 2022)

For me, I like to only go so far as to preserve what is there and make it as close to 100% functional as I can get it using as many original or at least period correct parts. 
Being on the east coast, the rust I see is usually pretty bad, its not just patina, its rot. Rust here attacks the structure of the bike so when I find something that's savable step one is usually to stop any rust that's already there. That often means that the rust has to be removed to assess the damage before going further. 
I've had good luck with Evaporust but it can't be used on galvanized, blued, oxide,  or cad plated parts. Its safe with chrome but things like zinc plated rivets will lose any finish they have left. 

I rarely do any paint work but have touched up parts of a bike if its required for preservation. Bare metal would only rust. 
Around here bikes rust just sitting in the garage. 

I often make use of a touch up gun or air brush to blend in areas that need to be painted to prevent further deterioration but I do my best to make the repairs match the original paint that remains. 

The harder decisions are often what to do with bikes that were either poorly restored or repainted in the past.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2022)

rustndust said:


> The harder decisions are often what to do with bikes that were either poorly restored or repainted in the past.



If they are worth it then restore them correctly if not I'd either leave as-is or move them along. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 16, 2022)

.


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2022)

41 Excelsior krusty semi-klunker.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2022)

1917 Schwinn Excelsior.
Serviced, as found condition.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2022)

Is this "Preserving" or "Observing" the Rust, that Never Sleeps...?



Ridden Bikes, down here at the beach, all look Crusty.🥰


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2022)

Going to leave as is except for putting on some blackwall balloon tires and the rear rack......


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 17, 2022)

.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 17, 2022)

seaching for a front fender and correct bars,and leaving as is


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> 41 Excelsior krusty semi-klunker.View attachment 1571663View attachment 1571688View attachment 1571689
> View attachment 1571690
> 
> View attachment 1571691



Man, I love that bike! Killer ride


----------



## Balooney (Feb 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> 41 Excelsior krusty semi-klunker.View attachment 1571663View attachment 1571688View attachment 1571689
> View attachment 1571690
> 
> View attachment 1571691



Love that stick shift!  I need to find one!!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 19, 2022)

done!


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

I do not restore any of mine. Some chrome I May somewhat clean up, paint I’ll just put oil on a rag and wipe it down then…..ride!


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

Recent Example of chrome and oil wipe down. No, I did not ride this….hahaha!


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Feb 25, 2022)

I think the "patina, as found" style, Bikes and Cars, has allot to do with the higher and higher cost of restoration. Paint is through the roof and not what it used to be. Proper 3-step chrome is getting hard to find, and harder to find done right. I do agree with the "It's only original once" statement , too bad the great Original examples are at such a premium these days.


----------



## Skunkrivercycles (Feb 25, 2022)

Crust is the only way. Repaints RARELY look right, and I'd rather have an honest bike that tells you exactly what it was, is, and has been through. When I can look at a restored bike or car and I can't tell if it's been restored or is original, that's the only true successful restoration. But it's so incredibly hard to do right or to find somebody who can. Plus I just love good patina in general! The clear coat over patina stuff is gross to me but I do like a nice oiled original bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> I think the "patina, as found" style, Bikes and Cars, has allot to do with the higher and higher cost of restoration. Paint is through the roof and not what it used to be. Proper 3-step chrome is getting hard to find, and harder to find done right. I do agree with the "It's only original once" statement , too bad the great Original examples are at such a premium these days.



Iv'e seen some of the spray on chrome that looks really COOL but how long it lasts is still up in the air.. Neat process...


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> One of my favorite post war crusty, 53 Goodyear but would like to find a little less crusty rack because it's way worse than the rest of the bike but haven't found one even with my 5 yr old wanted adView attachment 1262801
> View attachment 1262802
> 
> View attachment 1262803
> ...



Wow i LOVE LOVE LOVE that Columbia mark !!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 27, 2022)

Extra PATINA red phantom , awesome rider !


----------



## tech549 (Feb 27, 2022)

before and after pics.added a few accessories!!


----------



## NormP (Feb 27, 2022)

I have threshold. If it will clean up and look nice I do it. If not don’t. No repop or painting period.  Fluid film stops the rust but a little stinky but not like wd40.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 27, 2022)

NormP said:


> I have threshold. If it will clean up and look nice I do it. If not don’t. No repop or painting period.  Fluid film stops the rust but a little stinky but not like wd40.



I use Marvels Mystery oil on my old bikes and works really well to preserve the paint and patina.. Use it even on my bare metal Schwinn i built a couple of years ago and still looks good.. Works for me...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 15, 2022)

this thread needs rebumped.  put a tube in this one and got the front wheel spinning better today. better chain as well.


----------



## nick tures (May 15, 2022)

all depends on the bike in my opinion


----------

